# looking for work



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

I guess this doesn't make much sense. But I am looking for work. I live in Georgia.(the part that doesnt make much sense). Olny time i have been in snow is when I drive to New York with a buddy to see family. Any work that pays good. Summer, winter, ect. Have a truck and tailer. 04 Dodge Ram 3500 dually. 4x4 Gasoline engine. 330hp. 375ft lbs tourqe. 03 16ft flat bed/ landscape trailer. my email is [email protected]

Thanks for your time.
Mike


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

*update/more info*

Well i guess i am looking to be trained since i have never plowed befor. I have always driven large trucks. Perfect driving record. Have class B cdl permit. I need to take the driving test. Guess i will go where the work is if the money is right. lol

Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

*contact*

I can also be reached by cell phone. 912-674-6328. Anytime.

Mike


----------

